# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Καλαμος Αττικης - Ευβοια λινκ !!!!

## gmavro

Αυτο ακριβως που λεει ο τιτλος ... Ενδιαφερομαι μιας και ειμαι ψηλα στο Καλαμο Αττικης και θελω να μας ενοσω με το ασυρματο που ετσι και αλιως παει απενταντι ... τα χλμ ακριβως δεν τα ξερω , αναλογα με ποιο παιδι θα ενδιαφερθει να το κανουμε . Οποιος θελει απο την Ευβοια , ας μου πει να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε ... 

Ο κομβος μου θα ειναι ολοκληρωμενος σε λιγες ημερες , 
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=16243

Περιμενω νεα σας....


και μια πανοραμικη .


http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-6360.jpg

----------


## jamesbond

*Εύβοια, το νησί με τις πολλές ομορφιές.* 

Κατατάσσεται στη δεύτερη σειρά, από άποψη μεγέθους, μετά την Κρήτη και είναι ένα από τα πιο όμορφα ελληνικά νησιά. Οι χάρες του είναι πολλές και απλώνονται σε όλο το μήκος του νησιού, προσδίδοντάς του μια εικόνα που γίνεται ιδιαιτέρως αγαπητή από όλους όσους το επισκέπτονται. Μαζί με το νησί Σκύρο, τα νησιά του Ευβοϊκού κόλπου, ένα τμήμα από τη Στερεά Ελλάδα και κάποιες μικρονησίδες, αποτελούν το νομό Ευβοίας. Το βουνό και η θάλασσα εναλλάσσονται και διαμορφώνουν τοπία μοναδικού κάλλους που σίγουρα δεν αφήνουν κανέναν παραπονεμένο.
Έχει πλούσια βλάστηση τόσο στις ορεινές όσο και στις πεδινές του περιοχές ενώ οι παραλίες της είναι τα αναμφισβήτητα « διαμάντια» όλου του νομού. Οι πεντακάθαρες θάλασσες της Εύβοιας και τα κρυστάλλινα νερά της, σας προσκαλούν να τα εξερευνήσετε και να θαυμάσετε τις απέραντες ομορφιές που κρύβουν.

Αν σε όλα τα παραπάνω προστεθεί η άρτια τουριστική υποδομή και η απαράμιλλη φιλοξενία που διαθέτει, τότε σίγουρα αποτελεί ένα ακαταμάχητο μέρος που είναι έτοιμο να κάνει τις διακοπές σας αξέχαστες.



Πρωτεύουσα του νησιού είναι η Χαλκίδα. Βρίσκεται στη μέση περίπου της Εύβοιας και γι’ αυτό κάνει εύκολη την πρόσβαση στη νότια και τη βόρεια πλευρά του νησιού. Στο γραφικό λιμάνι της Ερέτριας θα μπορέσετε να απολαύσετε λαχταριστά ψάρια και ότι άλλους μεζέδες επιθυμήσετε καθώς προσφέρει μια πληθώρα από ταβερνάκια που είναι έτοιμα να σας εξυπηρετήσουν.

Η Αμάρυνθος θεωρείται μια από τις πιο κοσμοπολίτικες κωμοπόλεις καθώς διαθέτει όχι μόνο φυσική ομορφιά αλλά και όλες τις ανέσεις. Από παραδοσιακά ταβερνάκια με σπιτικές λιχουδιές μέχρι καφέ-μπαρ μπροστά στο κύμα όπου μπορείτε να απολαύσετε το ποτό σας κάτω από το φως του φεγγαριού.

----------


## PIT

Μακαρι να γινει κατι. Αν θελεις κανε μια καταχωρηση στο wind της Ευβοιας (http://wind.eviawireless.gr)

----------


## socrates

Εδώ και καιρό περιμένουμε ενεργοποίηση της εκεί περιοχής. Οι αποστάσεις είναι βατές για τα link μας αλλά μιλάμε πάντα για κατευθυντικές backbone συνδέσεις. Όπως είπε και ο Βασίλης παραπάνω θα πρέπει να γίνει υποχρεωτικά καταχώριση στο http://wind.eviawireless.gr

----------


## gmavro

Ωραια ξεκιναω με οτι χρειαζεται .... εξοπλισμο θα εχω ταρατσο pc , καρτα Atheros ... κατι αλλο για πιατο και feeder ? τα κλασικα σε 802.11 a h b ? για πειτε μην παρω κατι και δεν κανει ...

ετοιμη και η καταχωριση .... http://ewn.hellaswifi.gr/?page=nodes&node=275

Ποιο κοντα απο εμενα ειναι ο socrates , στα 11χλμ ... για πειτε τι κανουμε  ::

----------


## PIT

ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ
UTP (οσα μετρα σου χριαζονται) [νομιζω 0,30 λεπτα το m ]
Καλωδιο ρευματος 3χ1,5 [καπου τοσο και αυτο]
κεκτορες RJ45 

ΚΟΥΤΙ
Της Hager FLOA4 ή 5 (οσο ευριχωρο τοσο και καλυτερη απαγωγη θερμοτητας ) [δεν εχω παρει τετοιο]
[50€ αν θυμαμαι καλα το 55χ45χ22]

PC
Mobo, CPU (ή PIII ή P4), RAM 256, PSU, ανεμηστηρακια, ενα καλωδιο IDE, καρτα δικτυου (μπορει να εχει onboard η mobo), Καρτα γραφικων (μπορει να εχει onboard η mobo
1 compact flash 128mb http://www.aerial.net/shop/index.php?cP ... 91fba00648 

1 CF adaptor απο cf se ide http://www.aerial.net/shop/index.php?cP ... 91fba00648 

WIRELESS
1 τετραπλός adapter miniPCI σε PCI http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=129 αποτι βλεπω είναι σε ελλειψη δες και εδώ http://www.pc-mastor.gr/catalog/product ... ucts_id=32 
κάρτες CM9 (καθε Link και καρτα) http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... ucts_id=34 
pigtails θυληκα (καθε pigtail και Link) http://www.pc-mastor.gr/catalog/product ... ucts_id=43 
Καλωδιο LMR400 ή aircom plus http://www.pc-mastor.gr/catalog/product ... ucts_id=46 
Κονεκτορες N type αρσενικους http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=318 2 για κάθε link. 
πιατα GILBERDINI 80cm ή 100cm [25€]
Feeders 2.4GHz ή 5GHz by nvak (αναλογα σε τι μπαντα θα γινουν τα links)
το 2,4--> 33€ και το 5-->20€ (χειροποιητο)

ΙΣΤΟΣ
Σωληνας υδρευσης ανοξείδωτος (m οσα εσυ χριαζεσαι) 2'' in / γαλβανιζε
συρματοσχοινο στηριξης
αστεριας για δεσιμο συρματοσχοινων
τεντοτηρες
γωνιες πλαστικες για αεραγωγους ειτε 8cm ή 12cm
και οτι αλλα εσυ χρειαστείς για να φτιαξεις και να στηριξεις τον ιστο σου στο δωμα.
ολα τα υπολλοιπα θα τα βρεις απο τον ΤΣΕΚΟΥΡΑ στην Βενιζελου πανω,)

Τα πιατα μπορεις να τα παρεις απο την Καλλιθεα σε ενα μαγαζι στην Σκρα και Δημοσθενους.

----------


## PIT

Υπαρχουν καποια καταστηματα που ειναι απο δω απο την Χαλκιδα στις πληροφοριες που σου εδωσα, αγνοησετα. 
Μπορεις να τα παρεις απο τα καταστηματα που εχεις εκει στην περιοχη σου!

----------


## gmavro

ωραια , απο υλικα ειμαστε μια χαρα ... εχω σχεδον τα παντα ... Χρονο θα βρουμε ... ποιος θα ειναι ο απεναντι μου ειναι το θεμα ... Ακουω παιδια γνωμες , οπως επισης ενα pm καποιος για το που θα βρω τα feeder , σε α θα το ηθελα να γινει ... Αλλα και b δεν μας χαλαει ...

----------


## PIT

Σε b μας χαλαει, σε a θα βγει το λινκ.

Feeder απο τον nvak στειλτου πμ

----------


## gmavro

Ενταξει και το pm και περιμενω , λογικα ακομα και μεσα σε αυτη την εβδομαδα θα τα εχω ολλα για να χεκινησω τις δοκιμες ... Παιδια κανενα κουτι για ταρατσα τι προτινετε ? Αν υπαρχει και κανενα μαγαζι στα βορεια θα ηθελα να παω να παρω . Ευχαριστω

----------


## socrates

Μια εναλλακτική αντί για PC είναι και το RB 433AH

Τον Κάλαμο τον βλέπεις καθαρά εκεί που είσαι; Εμείς είμαστε στα 11,5ΚΜ (socrates#1)

----------


## ntrits

Αν γίνει κάτι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ από απέναντι. (ithca4 #11184)
Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει έτοιμος στημενος.

----------


## gmavro

> Μια εναλλακτική αντί για PC είναι και το RB 433AH
> 
> Τον Κάλαμο τον βλέπεις καθαρά εκεί που είσαι; Εμείς είμαστε στα 11,5ΚΜ (socrates#1)


Εγω ειναι ακριβως στην πλαγια μετα το χωριο του καλαμου , βλεπω πεντακαθαρα , απο ερετρια μεχρι και σχεδον αλμυροποταμο ... οποτε για εμας δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα παρα μοντο το υψος για εμενα , αλλα πιστευω θα την βρουμε τι λυση . Τι προτινεις να κανουμε για δοκιμες ?

----------


## gmavro

> Αν γίνει κάτι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ από απέναντι. (ithca4 #11184)
> Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει έτοιμος στημενος.


Και μαζι βλεπομαστε ... εξοπλισμο τι εχεις μηπως καναμε καμια δοκιμη ? α η β ?

----------


## PIT

> Αν γίνει κάτι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ από απέναντι. (ithca4 #11184)
> Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει έτοιμος στημενος.


Κανε μια καταχωρηση και εσυ στο wind της Ευβοιας.  ::

----------


## ntrits

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ntrits
> 
> Αν γίνει κάτι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ από απέναντι. (ithca4 #11184)
> Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει έτοιμος στημενος.
> 
> 
> Και μαζι βλεπομαστε ... εξοπλισμο τι εχεις μηπως καναμε καμια δοκιμη ? α η β ?


Εχω και PC Αλλα και ένα Alix.
Βεβαίως και να κάνουμε δοκιμή.
Εχεις PM

----------


## ntrits

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ntrits
> 
> Αν γίνει κάτι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ από απέναντι. (ithca4 #11184)
> Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει έτοιμος στημενος.
> 
> 
> Κανε μια καταχωρηση και εσυ στο wind της Ευβοιας.


Ithaca4 #225
 ::

----------


## johns

Υπάρχει και ο Panosr 230 με έτοιμο και στημένο εξοπλισμό κοντά στον Ithaca-4 225 αλλά λόγω οπτικής δεν είχε κάνει τίποτα.

Αν βγει ένα λινκ προς τα εκεί θα είναι καλό, επίσης είναι και ο use thom 201 που ενδιαφέρεται αλλά δεν έχει έτοιμο εξοπλισμό. 

Οπότε φίλε μου για την (Ακτή Νηρέων) έτσι λέγετε η περιοχή έχεις θέση κλειδί, για 2-3 κόμβους που μπορούν να βγουν άμεσα.


Φιλικά
john-s (eviawind-4)

----------


## gmavro

Καλημερα , Ωραια τελεια οποτε εχουμε να κανουμε αρκετες δοκιμες. Τωρα ξεκινανε τα δυσκολα  ::  Θα σας κραταω ενειμερους ... Πιστευω οτι θα εχουμε καλα νεα . 

Εσεις που ειστε Ευβοια τι χρονους σε ping εχετε με αθηνα ?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Καλημερα , Ωραια τελεια οποτε εχουμε να κανουμε αρκετες δοκιμες. Τωρα ξεκινανε τα δυσκολα  Θα σας κραταω ενειμερους ... Πιστευω οτι θα εχουμε καλα νεα . 
> 
> Εσεις που ειστε Ευβοια τι χρονους σε ping εχετε με αθηνα ?


Ερώτηση... Τους Αγ. Αποστόλους και συγκεκριμένα την παραλία αγκώνα την βλέπεις? στο wind.awmn.net ο εξοχικός κόμβος είναι εδώ https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4851

Για ρίξε μια ματιά από την ταράτσα μπας και προκάνουμε να κάνουμε κάτι και εκεί κάτω.  ::

----------


## gmavro

Αγιους Αποστολους βλεπω κανονικοτατα μεχρι και ενα κομματι απο παραλια αγκωνα , αυτο πρεπει να το δουμε ομως γιατι εκει εχω μια γωνια απο ενα βουνο που μου κρυβει την αγκωνα στο μεγαλυτερο μερος τις.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gmavro
> 
> Καλημερα , Ωραια τελεια οποτε εχουμε να κανουμε αρκετες δοκιμες. Τωρα ξεκινανε τα δυσκολα  Θα σας κραταω ενειμερους ... Πιστευω οτι θα εχουμε καλα νεα . 
> 
> Εσεις που ειστε Ευβοια τι χρονους σε ping εχετε με αθηνα ?
> 
> 
> Ερώτηση... Τους Αγ. Αποστόλους και συγκεκριμένα την παραλία αγκώνα την βλέπεις? στο wind.awmn.net ο εξοχικός κόμβος είναι εδώ https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4851
> 
> Για ρίξε μια ματιά από την ταράτσα μπας και προκάνουμε να κάνουμε κάτι και εκεί κάτω.

----------


## ntrits

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gmavro
> 
> Καλημερα , Ωραια τελεια οποτε εχουμε να κανουμε αρκετες δοκιμες. Τωρα ξεκινανε τα δυσκολα  Θα σας κραταω ενειμερους ... Πιστευω οτι θα εχουμε καλα νεα . 
> 
> Εσεις που ειστε Ευβοια τι χρονους σε ping εχετε με αθηνα ?
> 
> 
> Ερώτηση... Τους Αγ. Αποστόλους και συγκεκριμένα την παραλία αγκώνα την βλέπεις? στο wind.awmn.net ο εξοχικός κόμβος είναι εδώ https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4851
> 
> Για ρίξε μια ματιά από την ταράτσα μπας και προκάνουμε να κάνουμε κάτι και εκεί κάτω.


Εγώ πρεπει να σε βλέπω από απέναντι.

----------


## NetTraptor

Βασικά έβλεπα τόση αργή κίνηση από εκείνη την πλευρά που εχω απογοητευθεί. Πρακτικά τίποτα στο οπτικό πεδίο που εχω δεν κάνει Ping από Αθήνα πάνω από 1 μήνα συνολικά. Έχω και εγώ βεβαία κάποια θέματα σχετικά με την τοποθεσία εγκατάστασης των κατόπτρων αλλά ελπίζω να το λύσω με κάποιο τρόπο για τα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια μέχρι να γίνει γιαπί πάλι το μέρος. Αναβλήθηκαν εδώ και πολύ καιρό κάποιες εργασίες στην σκεπή και δεν πάει άλλο, πέρασε πολύς καιρός θα δω πως θα τα στήσω.

Σκεπτόμουν κάτι σε 433ah και 3 λινκ max με ένα UPSaki. Ας δοκιμάσουμε ότι θέλετε ενώ όσο ποιο κοντινά είναι τα λινκ τόσο ποιο καλά. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα αντέξω τις αποστάσεις (μου πέφτει συν τις άλλης κάπως μακρυά για πολλά τερτίπια και συν τις άλλη είναι και ο 5ος κόμβος μου) και τα τέρατα πιάτα.

Ο συνδετικός κρίκος με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο ποιος θα είναι???

----------


## ntrits

Μπήκαν Φώτο στο WIND

Node Ithaca-4 (#225) eviawind
Node Ithaca-4 (#11184) awmn wind

----------


## gmavro

Διτε και μια πανοραμικη απο την περιοχη που βλεπω ....



http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-6360.jpg

----------


## liousis

Εάν είσαι στην περιοχή έλα μια βόλτα από την Χαλκίδα να τα πούμε...http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....544632#p544632

----------


## NetTraptor

Γενικά τους Αγ. Αποστόλους τους βλέπεις πιάτο. Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση... στα δεξιά σου ... αλλά δεν βλέπω και τόσο καλά στην φοτό.
Κατά τα άλλα με τους απέναντι το έχεις... Χαλαρά! Η θέση του Καλάμου είναι κλειδί για την περιοχή όσο πάμε ποιο νότια. Ο κάλαμος το Καπανδρίτι και ο Βαρνάβας είναι Must ειδικά αν κοιτούν από την μεριά της θάλασσας.
Δεν χρειάζεσαι meeting... εξοπλισμό θέλεις και συνlinkουχους με γρήγορο responce...  ::  Ε καλά πήγαινε και στο meeting να πιεις ένα καφέ και να γνωρίσεις το κάψιμο μας...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις... Νομίζω ότι έκανα σωστό tagging

----------


## gmavro

Ετσι ακριβως , απλα θελω να παω μια απο εκει να δω μηπως και αντι τα βαλω τοσο ψηλα κανω καμια πατεντα και τα βαλω χαμηλοτερα , και ετσι ειναι και ποιο σταθερα .... Σιγουρα θα την κανουμε την καλη τουλαχιστον απο απεναντι για να μπορεσω να μας ενοσω ... Υπομονη και θα τα βρουμε ...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Επείδη κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να υποθούν για την ιστορία ο χρήστης gmavro έχει ένα οχι και τόσσο όμορφο παρελθόν στην Καλλιθέα.
Την εποχή που τα backbone links ήταν δύσκολα (802.11b) ήταν client στο ap μου. Σκόπος του ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσει το δίκτυο για να συνδέεται σε κάποιο σημείο, άσχετο με το awmn. Ως εκεί κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Είχα δοκιμάσει να εξηπηρετήσω την ανάγκη του αλλά λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών το link δεν μπορούσε να βγει με το άλλο σημείο. Την εποχή εκείνη στην Καλλιθέα είμασταν 2 κόμβοι συνδεδεμένοι πάνω στο awmn. Ο χρήστης gmavro έριξε το γνωστό λουκάνικο (λεγε με internet) στον άλλο κόμβο με αποτεσμα να πάρει έτοιμη τεχνογνωσία προς ιδία χρήση, αποκόβοντας τα λινκ του άλλου κόμβου και χρησιμοποιώντας τα για να συνδέσει το σημείο που επιθυμούσε.
Τότε ήταν τραγικό να χάνεται έστω και λινκ από το ΑΜΔΑ, πόσσο μάλλον κάποιος κόμβος.

και θέτω το ερώτημα: που είναι η φάκα αυτή την φορά??!?

----------


## gmavro

> Επείδη κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να υποθούν για την ιστορία ο χρήστης gmavro έχει ένα οχι και τόσσο όμορφο παρελθόν στην Καλλιθέα.
> Την εποχή που τα backbone links ήταν δύσκολα (802.11b) ήταν client στο ap μου. Σκόπος του ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσει το δίκτυο για να συνδέεται σε κάποιο σημείο, άσχετο με το awmn. Ως εκεί κανένα πρόβλημα. 
> Είχα δοκιμάσει να εξηπηρετήσω την ανάγκη του αλλά λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών το link δεν μπορούσε να βγει με το άλλο σημείο. Την εποχή εκείνη στην Καλλιθέα είμασταν 2 κόμβοι συνδεδεμένοι πάνω στο awmn. Ο χρήστης gmavro έριξε το γνωστό λουκάνικο (λεγε με internet) στον άλλο κόμβο με αποτεσμα να πάρει έτοιμη τεχνογνωσία προς ιδία χρήση, αποκόβοντας τα λινκ του άλλου κόμβου και χρησιμοποιώντας τα για να συνδέσει το σημείο που επιθυμούσε.
> Τότε ήταν τραγικό να χάνεται έστω και λινκ από το ΑΜΔΑ, πόσσο μάλλον κάποιος κόμβος.
> 
> και θέτω το ερώτημα: που είναι η φάκα αυτή την φορά??!?


Οτι και να πεις ολλοι ξερουν το παρελ8ον σου και ποιος εισαι ... Συνεχισε να σταζεις μελι θα σου περασει δεν ειναι τιποτα , Παντα ο ιδιος ζηλιαρης και παρτακιας ησουν , τωρα δεν θα αλαξεις ....

Παρακαλω τους moderatos οπως διαγραψουν τα δυο αυτα μυνηματα.

----------


## liousis

> Επείδη κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να υποθούν για την ιστορία ο χρήστης gmavro έχει ένα οχι και τόσσο όμορφο παρελθόν στην Καλλιθέα.
> Την εποχή που τα backbone links ήταν δύσκολα (802.11b) ήταν client στο ap μου. Σκόπος του ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσει το δίκτυο για να συνδέεται σε κάποιο σημείο, άσχετο με το awmn. Ως εκεί κανένα πρόβλημα. 
> Είχα δοκιμάσει να εξηπηρετήσω την ανάγκη του αλλά λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών το link δεν μπορούσε να βγει με το άλλο σημείο. Την εποχή εκείνη στην Καλλιθέα είμασταν 2 κόμβοι συνδεδεμένοι πάνω στο awmn. Ο χρήστης gmavro έριξε το γνωστό λουκάνικο (λεγε με internet) στον άλλο κόμβο με αποτεσμα να πάρει έτοιμη τεχνογνωσία προς ιδία χρήση, αποκόβοντας τα λινκ του άλλου κόμβου και χρησιμοποιώντας τα για να συνδέσει το σημείο που επιθυμούσε.
> Τότε ήταν τραγικό να χάνεται έστω και λινκ από το ΑΜΔΑ, πόσσο μάλλον κάποιος κόμβος.
> 
> και θέτω το ερώτημα: που είναι η φάκα αυτή την φορά??!?



....  ::   ::  .....

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Επείδη κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να υποθούν για την ιστορία ο χρήστης gmavro έχει ένα οχι και τόσσο όμορφο παρελθόν στην Καλλιθέα.
> Την εποχή που τα backbone links ήταν δύσκολα (802.11b) ήταν client στο ap μου. Σκόπος του ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσει το δίκτυο για να συνδέεται σε κάποιο σημείο, άσχετο με το awmn. Ως εκεί κανένα πρόβλημα. 
> Είχα δοκιμάσει να εξηπηρετήσω την ανάγκη του αλλά λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών το link δεν μπορούσε να βγει με το άλλο σημείο. Την εποχή εκείνη στην Καλλιθέα είμασταν 2 κόμβοι συνδεδεμένοι πάνω στο awmn. Ο χρήστης gmavro έριξε το γνωστό λουκάνικο (λεγε με internet) στον άλλο κόμβο με αποτεσμα να πάρει έτοιμη τεχνογνωσία προς ιδία χρήση, αποκόβοντας τα λινκ του άλλου κόμβου και χρησιμοποιώντας τα για να συνδέσει το σημείο που επιθυμούσε.
> Τότε ήταν τραγικό να χάνεται έστω και λινκ από το ΑΜΔΑ, πόσσο μάλλον κάποιος κόμβος.
> 
> και θέτω το ερώτημα: που είναι η φάκα αυτή την φορά??!?
> 
> ...


βλέπω ακόμα ότι η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη στο επίπεδο. Αναφέρθηκα σε γεγονότα, αναφέρεις χαρακτηρισμούς. Εδώ δεν είναι χώρος για κονταρομαχίες. 
Ελπίζω να δωθούν καλυτερα δείγματα γραφής αυτή την φορά όχι στο forum αλλά στην πράξη. Άλλωστε κοινός παρανομαστής όλων μας εδώ είναι ο χρόνος επί των πράξεων μας (παρελθόν, παρόν, μελλόν).

----------


## gmavro

[quote=middle_EAST_WEST]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "middle_EAST_WEST":1mfahqc0
> 
> Επείδη κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να υποθούν για την ιστορία ο χρήστης gmavro έχει ένα οχι και τόσσο όμορφο παρελθόν στην Καλλιθέα.
> Την εποχή που τα backbone links ήταν δύσκολα (802.11b) ήταν client στο ap μου. Σκόπος του ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσει το δίκτυο για να συνδέεται σε κάποιο σημείο, άσχετο με το awmn. Ως εκεί κανένα πρόβλημα. 
> Είχα δοκιμάσει να εξηπηρετήσω την ανάγκη του αλλά λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών το link δεν μπορούσε να βγει με το άλλο σημείο. Την εποχή εκείνη στην Καλλιθέα είμασταν 2 κόμβοι συνδεδεμένοι πάνω στο awmn. Ο χρήστης gmavro έριξε το γνωστό λουκάνικο (λεγε με internet) στον άλλο κόμβο με αποτεσμα να πάρει έτοιμη τεχνογνωσία προς ιδία χρήση, αποκόβοντας τα λινκ του άλλου κόμβου και χρησιμοποιώντας τα για να συνδέσει το σημείο που επιθυμούσε.
> Τότε ήταν τραγικό να χάνεται έστω και λινκ από το ΑΜΔΑ, πόσσο μάλλον κάποιος κόμβος.
> 
> και θέτω το ερώτημα: που είναι η φάκα αυτή την φορά??!?
> 
> ...


βλέπω ακόμα ότι η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη στο επίπεδο. Αναφέρθηκα σε γεγονότα, αναφέρεις χαρακτηρισμούς. Εδώ δεν είναι χώρος για κονταρομαχίες. 
Ελπίζω να δωθούν καλυτερα δείγματα γραφής αυτή την φορά όχι στο forum αλλά στην πράξη. Άλλωστε κοινός παρανομαστής όλων μας εδώ είναι ο χρόνος επί των πράξεων μας (παρελθόν, παρόν, μελλόν).[/quote:1mfahqc0]

Εσυ ειδικα δεν δικαιουσαι να μιλας για επιπεδο ... Εισαι ο τελευταιος ... Αντε ξεκινα τα βαν σε κανεναν client να χαλαρωσεις ... ξερεις πολυ καλα να το κανεις ... 

Και αφου θες να ασχολιθουμε με γεγονοτα να τα λες ολλα , οταν με το καλο εγινε οπως λες το λινκ που θελαμε , γιατι και εσυ ηθελες , και δεν εγινε με εσενα , για τεχνικους λογους , ησου νομιζω ο πρωτος που εκοψες την συνδεση με τον αλλο κομβο , γιατι δεν ηθελες να περναει απο εσενα αυτο το ελαχιστο ιντερνετ που διναμε στα παιδια που ειχες client .. εσυ βλεπεις ειχες απο το πανεπηστημιο τσαμπα και για την παρτη σου ...

Αμα θες να πω και αλλα ... και να βγαλω και συζητησεις μας να τις δουνε ολλοι ... 

Αντε παιδακι ασχολισου με κανεναν στην ηλικια σου.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Επείδη κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να υποθούν για την ιστορία ο χρήστης gmavro έχει ένα οχι και τόσσο όμορφο παρελθόν στην Καλλιθέα.
> Την εποχή που τα backbone links ήταν δύσκολα (802.11b) ήταν client στο ap μου. Σκόπος του ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσει το δίκτυο για να συνδέεται σε κάποιο σημείο, άσχετο με το awmn. Ως εκεί κανένα πρόβλημα. 
> Είχα δοκιμάσει να εξηπηρετήσω την ανάγκη του αλλά λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών το link δεν μπορούσε να βγει με το άλλο σημείο. Την εποχή εκείνη στην Καλλιθέα είμασταν 2 κόμβοι συνδεδεμένοι πάνω στο awmn. Ο χρήστης gmavro έριξε το γνωστό λουκάνικο (λεγε με internet) στον άλλο κόμβο με αποτεσμα να πάρει έτοιμη τεχνογνωσία προς ιδία χρήση, αποκόβοντας τα λινκ του άλλου κόμβου και χρησιμοποιώντας τα για να συνδέσει το σημείο που επιθυμούσε.
> Τότε ήταν τραγικό να χάνεται έστω και λινκ από το ΑΜΔΑ, πόσσο μάλλον κάποιος κόμβος.
> 
> και θέτω το ερώτημα: που είναι η φάκα αυτή την φορά??!?
> 
> ...


Μεταξύ μας τον MEW τον ξέρει το μισό awmn και εσένα δεν σε ξέρει κανείς....

Τα λάθη του ΜΕW στο παρελθόν είναι ελάχιστα, και λάθη όμως έχει κάνει, γιατί έχει προσφέρει, και στο τέλος έχουν μετρήσει στην παλάγκα τα θετικά που έχει προσφέρει, σε αντίθεση πάλι με εσένα που το μόνο που ξέρει κανεις για σένα και το παρελθόν είναι αυτά που είπε ο MEW...

Οπότε πριν τα βάλεις με κάποιον που έχει δημιουργήσει ένα καλό όνομα με την προσφορά του στο δίκτυο, καλύτερα να το σκεφτείς 2 φορές !

----------


## gmavro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gmavro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> ...



Μαλλον δεν καταλαβες καλα ... Εγω δεν τα εβαλα με κανεναν και δεν ειπα για κανεναν τιποτα , καθε αλλο ξερω ποιος και τι εχει προσφερει , ομως για εμενα ειπε ο mew κατι πραγματα και μαλιστα απο την μερια του οπως εκεινος ηθελε ... Οποτε πριν κρινεις σε παρακαλω να τα σκευτομαστε ... Δεν επιτεθηκα σε κανεναν , μου εγινε επιθεση και βεβαιος απαντησα ...

----------


## liousis

> Μεταξύ μας *τον MEW τον ξέρει το μισό awmn* και εσένα δεν σε ξέρει κανείς....
> 
> Τα λάθη του ΜΕW στο παρελθόν είναι ελάχιστα, και λάθη όμως έχει κάνει, γιατί έχει προσφέρει, και στο τέλος έχουν μετρήσει στην παλάγκα τα θετικά που έχει προσφέρει, σε αντίθεση πάλι με εσένα που το μόνο που ξέρει κανεις για σένα και το παρελθόν είναι αυτά που είπε ο MEW...
> 
> Οπότε πριν τα βάλεις με κάποιον που έχει δημιουργήσει ένα καλό όνομα με την προσφορά του στο δίκτυο, καλύτερα να το σκεφτείς 2 φορές !



++++++++++

----------


## gmavro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Μεταξύ μας *τον MEW τον ξέρει το μισό awmn* και εσένα δεν σε ξέρει κανείς....
> 
> Τα λάθη του ΜΕW στο παρελθόν είναι ελάχιστα, και λάθη όμως έχει κάνει, γιατί έχει προσφέρει, και στο τέλος έχουν μετρήσει στην παλάγκα τα θετικά που έχει προσφέρει, σε αντίθεση πάλι με εσένα που το μόνο που ξέρει κανεις για σένα και το παρελθόν είναι αυτά που είπε ο MEW...
> 
> Οπότε πριν τα βάλεις με κάποιον που έχει δημιουργήσει ένα καλό όνομα με την προσφορά του στο δίκτυο, καλύτερα να το σκεφτείς 2 φορές !
> 
> ...


φιλαρακο εκτος απο το να ανεβαζεις τα ποστ σου , κατι αλλο να πεις εχεις ?

----------


## Johny

οχουυυ για το μονο που χαιρομαι ειναι που μου θυμισατε τα ωραια εκεινα χρονια...χαρη το χεις χασει λιγο..εκεινο τον καιρο ειχα 2 λινκς awmn και το λινκ για το ιντερνετ.... σιγα μην αφηνα το awmn ...επειτα επεσε ο κομβος μου απο αερα και απλα το ενα λινκ εξαφανιστικε γιατι εκανα καιρο να γυρισω κ αν θυμαμαι καλα και το 2ο λινκ..οποτε γενικοτερα δεν ειχα κομβους να συνδεθω ξανα και επειδη τοτε ειχα παρει κ αναποδες ειχα ξενερωσει με το awmn (ως προς τα ατομα τοτε) ετσι και δεν ξανασυνδεθηκα για αρκετο καιρο...

Ο Γιωργος δεν ειχε κανει κατι το κακο τοτε περα απο το οτι συνδεοταν στη δουλεια του ουτε κατεβαζε ουτε καταχρηση ....

edit: επισης εαν θυμαμαι καλα (τον λογο δεν θυμαμαι ομως) τοτε κατι ειχες παθει και συ κ τα χες παρει μαζι μου και μου χες κοψει το λινκ δεν το ξανασηκωνες κατι τετοιο..κ θυμαμαι οτι ειχα μεινει μακακας γιατι δεν ειχα κανει τιποτα :S

----------


## Johny

και ρε χαρη μετα απο τοσα χρονια ακομα να κρατας ιδια σταση προς ατομα... εστω κ οτι τοτε ηταν τοσο μακακας ο gmavro εστω οτι ηθελε ιντερνετ κλπ...ε ο πρωτος θα ταν η ο τελευταιος? ποσοι τετοιοι οπως τους κατηγορεις υπαρχουν αυτη τη στιγμη ειδη στο awmn??? 
Επισης τι να εξυπηρετησει το λινκ καλαμο-χαλκιδα απλα θελει να κανει ενα λινκ ... ακομα κ ιντερνετ να θελε να βαλει που ο τοπος βρωμαει απο συνδεσεις σχεδον οι 9/10 στα εξοχικα τους κ στις εκτος αττικης συνδεσεις θελουν ιντερνετ η γενικη συνδεση προς το awmn απο απομακρισμενα σημεια..που ειναι το κακο κ ειπες να θυμισεις ολες τις παλιες ιστοριες τωρα?
τοση κακια πια?

----------


## liousis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


*Ζητώ συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση.Δεν είχα ,ούτε έχω σκοπό να δημιουργήσω εντυπώσεις,αλλά και ούτε να πάρω το μέρος κάποιου, μιας και δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς έχει συμβεί.*
Ο λόγος για τον οποίο έκανα την παρέμβασή μου ήταν μόνο και μόνο για να αναφέρω ότι ο mew έχει βοηθήσει προσωπικά εμένα αλλά και πολλούς άλους στην Εύβοια στα πρώτα μας βήματα,αλλά και συνεχίζει να βοηθάει!Αυτά τα ολίγα.Και πάλι ζητώ συγνώμη.

Φιλικά πάντα,
Παναγιώτης.

"Ειρήνη Υμίν"

----------


## Johny

επειδη δεν βρισκω λογο για τσακωμους και flames θα παρακαλουσα καποιον mod να σβησει τα ασχετα ποστσ σε καμια ωρα αφου διαβαστουν κ επειτα να συνεχιστει η συζητηση κανονικα μονο ως προς τα λινκς... απο κει κ περα θα αποδειξει ο καθενας την αξια του...οπως γινεται και με καθε νεο μελος που λαμβανει μερος στο δικτυο μας.

----------


## gmavro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gmavro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
> ...



Δεκτη απο εμενα η συγνωμη σου .
Οπως και δεκτο απο εμενα οτι ο mew σιγουρα εχει βοηθησει ... 
Απο εκει και περα εγω δεν ξεκινησα τιποτα και δεν ανεφερα τιποτα απο πραγματα που ειχαν γινει πριν απο 4 ολοκληρα χρονια ... Ολλοι εχουμε κανει λαθη , αλλα στην περιπτωση αυτη δεν εγινε κανενα λαθος , απλα καποιος δεν γουσταρε καποια πραγματα και εκανε οτι νομιζε εκεινος για να τα εμποδισει ... 

*Παρακαλω καποιος moderator να καθαρισει την ενοτητα ...*

----------


## pathfinder

> Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις... Νομίζω ότι έκανα σωστό tagging


Καλημέρα και απο εμένα...Είμαστε κοντά. και εχω εκδηλωσει και εγω το ενδιαφερον μου για λινκ στην περιοχη των Αγιων Αποστολων. Εχω στειλει καποια μαιλ σε κάποια ατομα απο Ευβοια μηπως βγει κάτι απο εκεί. Μπορουμε να το κοιταξουμε και απο την δικια μου μερια για να οργανωθεί και κατι προς τα εκει.  ::

----------


## gmavro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις... Νομίζω ότι έκανα σωστό tagging
> 
> 
> Καλημέρα και απο εμένα...Είμαστε κοντά. και εχω εκδηλωσει και εγω το ενδιαφερον μου για λινκ στην περιοχη των Αγιων Αποστολων. Εχω στειλει καποια μαιλ σε κάποια ατομα απο Ευβοια μηπως βγει κάτι απο εκεί. Μπορουμε να το κοιταξουμε και απο την δικια μου μερια για να οργανωθεί και κατι προς τα εκει.


Δυστηχως το wind δεν παιζει για να δω που εισαι , Οταν θα εχω νεοτερα θα ενειμερωσω για να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε το καλυτερο ...

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pathfinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


θα με βρεις εδω evia wireless

----------


## gmavro

Δυστηχως εκει δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι μεταξυ μας ... Ειναι μια γωνια απο ενα βουνο που με κοβει ... Οταν θα ειμαι ετοιμος παντως θα μιλησουμε να δοκιμασουμε .

----------


## socrates

Η απέναντι πλευρά πάντως είναι έτοιμη.

Γύρισα ένα πιάτο και εκπέμπει προς το μέρος σου, επίσης υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο interface στον #272 -με τον οποίο έκανα το ΣΚ που πέρασε νέο link- και έχει οπτική στην περιοχή σας. Επίσης από όσο γνωρίζω υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για νέο bb και στην Ακτή Νηρέως στον κόμβο PanosR#230 (μόνιμη κατοικία) δίπλα στον Ithaca-4 #225 και μπορεί να γυρίσει προς εσάς ένα πιάτο 1μ+ που έχει (ίσως και ένα AP στην Ακτή Νηρέως δεν είναι κακή ιδέα). Υπάρχουν προοπτικές να εξαπλωθεί το δίκτυο και πιο νότια. Αυτό το ΣΚ μπορούν να γίνουν οι πρώτες δοκιμές.

----------


## socrates

και για να δεις που είμαι...

----------


## gmavro

Τελεια , με την πρωτη ευκαιρεια θα γινει η δοκιμη.

----------


## bedazzled

> Επείδη κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να υποθούν για την ιστορία ο χρήστης gmavro έχει ένα οχι και τόσσο όμορφο παρελθόν στην Καλλιθέα.
> Την εποχή που τα backbone links ήταν δύσκολα (802.11b) ήταν client στο ap μου. Σκόπος του ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσει το δίκτυο για να συνδέεται σε κάποιο σημείο, άσχετο με το awmn. Ως εκεί κανένα πρόβλημα. 
> Είχα δοκιμάσει να εξηπηρετήσω την ανάγκη του αλλά λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών το link δεν μπορούσε να βγει με το άλλο σημείο. Την εποχή εκείνη στην Καλλιθέα είμασταν 2 κόμβοι συνδεδεμένοι πάνω στο awmn. Ο χρήστης gmavro έριξε το γνωστό λουκάνικο (λεγε με internet) στον άλλο κόμβο με αποτεσμα να πάρει έτοιμη τεχνογνωσία προς ιδία χρήση, αποκόβοντας τα λινκ του άλλου κόμβου και χρησιμοποιώντας τα για να συνδέσει το σημείο που επιθυμούσε.
> Τότε ήταν τραγικό να χάνεται έστω και λινκ από το ΑΜΔΑ, πόσσο μάλλον κάποιος κόμβος.
> 
> και θέτω το ερώτημα: που είναι η φάκα αυτή την φορά??!?


Επιβεβαιώνω τον MEW, είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λέει (και έλεγα, δεν θα το πει κανείς...)

Και μάλιστα κλέβανε internet στην ζούλα από γνωστή αλυσίδα netcafe με ΤΣΙΤΑ ισχύ.  :: 




> Άλλος έχει στήσει λινκ με το internet cafe που δουλεύει σε τσίτα ισχύ γ@μιώντας όλους τους γείτονες του και γράφει στα @@άρια του το AWMN

----------


## BladeWS

....Για να μην αρχίσω και εγώ να λέω για τον εν λόγο κύριο,και με τον τρόπο που ζητάει access στα ΑP.....  ::  


Που ακούστηκε να ζητάς mac address και να σου απαντάνε _"Μήπως θες και φορολογική δήλωση;"_

----------


## NetTraptor

Κοίτα εγώ αυτές τις μέρες λέω να βάλω μια ADSL της κακιάς ώρας εκεί οποτε λέω ότι θα βολευτούμε.  ::  
Λέγαμε σε Pm με τον Pathfinder που είμαστε κοντά να αρχίσουμε ένα cluster από nodes εκεί κάτω μέχρι να πάρουμε ομαδικώς τα πόδια μας και να έχουμε κάτι συνδεδεμένο οριστικά με το AWMN και το EWN.

Μάλιστα σκέφτηκα να σηκώσουμε το δικό μας wind, site, σύλλογο, κώμα και ποιος μας πιάνει! Το δίκτυο το ονομάζω από εδώ και τώρα. Το όνομα αυτού SAW (Saint Apostles Wireless) (Και άμα το δεις σφύρα μου  ::  ). Θα είναι ένα δίκτυο όλο θρίλερ. Η πρόσβαση θα επιτρέπεται αναγκαστικά στα 15 ξαδέλφια μου (να το θρίλερ), θα πάρουμε το Global αρδευτικό έργο της περιοχής στο οποίο θα μας βοηθήσει ο enaon να το προσαρμόσουμε σε iphone (βέβαια μπορεί στο τέλος το μόνο που θα καταφέρουμε να είναι να κατεβάζουμε το καπάκι της της τουαλέτας... άντε και να τραβάμε το καζανάκι με c-bus). To config θα πλαισιωθεί από ινιο ιστό, OpenMicroLinuxHick και 2 σκελίδες σκόρδο.
Αυτοί που γουστάρουν τα "λουκάνικα" θα μαζεύουν τα σάλια τους προς χρήση δίπλα από το BBQ μου, ενώ άλλοι θα "ξεφουρνίζουν" τις άλλες "λιχουδιές" από τον "φούρνο" με τα "ξύλα".
Το καλοκαίρι θα έχει Live μετάδοση παραδοσιακών χωρών από το beach bar Αγκόνα μέχρι τελικής πτώσης σιαγόνων και λινκ.

Αυτά για το "Όραμα" μου. Όλοι οι Άγιοι βοήθεια μας. Να μας φωτίσουν μπας και καταφέρουμε και στήσουμε τουλάχιστον την ADSL στην Οδό Ονείρων...  :: 

Ρε δεν αφήνεται τις @@ και τις ίντριγκες να στήσουμε τίποτα...ή κάτι τέλος πάντων  ::

----------


## ntrits

> Η απέναντι πλευρά πάντως είναι έτοιμη.
> 
> Γύρισα ένα πιάτο και εκπέμπει προς το μέρος σου, επίσης υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο interface στον #272 -με τον οποίο έκανα το ΣΚ που πέρασε νέο link- και έχει οπτική στην περιοχή σας. Επίσης από όσο γνωρίζω υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για νέο bb και στην Ακτή Νηρέως στον κόμβο PanosR#230 (μόνιμη κατοικία) δίπλα στον Ithaca-4 #225 και μπορεί να γυρίσει προς εσάς ένα πιάτο 1μ+ που έχει (ίσως και ένα AP στην Ακτή Νηρέως δεν είναι κακή ιδέα). Υπάρχουν προοπτικές να εξαπλωθεί το δίκτυο και πιο νότια. Αυτό το ΣΚ μπορούν να γίνουν οι πρώτες δοκιμές.


Και εγώ έχω έτοιμο εξοπλισμό και If για AP.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Το παρελθόν βαραίνει τον καθένα μας (ο gmavro ούτε νέος χρήστης του awmn είναι, ούτε κανένα πιτσιρίκι άρα δεν έχει το ακαταλόγιστο) . 
Δεν προδικάζω το μέλλον λόγω σφαλμάτων στο παρελθόν. Ο gmavro μπορεί να αποδείξει την αξία του με λινκ που θα δώσουν ανάσα στο EWN (ξέρω την σημασία του ως εναλλακτική). Το όραμα είναι κοινό και δεν περισσεύει κανείς. Keep spreading!

----------


## Johny

> Επιβεβαιώνω τον MEW, είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λέει (και έλεγα, δεν θα το πει κανείς...)
> 
> Και μάλιστα κλέβανε internet στην ζούλα από γνωστή αλυσίδα netcafe με ΤΣΙΤΑ ισχύ. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


το λινκ το ειχα εγω ..δεν κλεβαμε στη ζουλα μιας κ τα μεγαλα αφεντικα το γνωριζαν....το μονο π δεν γνωριζαν ειναι οτι δινουμε και σε αλλους κ οτι περνουμε ΜΟΝΟ εμεις..αλλα επειδη δεν ειμαστε παρταλια το μοιραστικαμε...
παραπερα το λινκ και με δικη μ επιλογη επαιζε με φουλ ισχυ αφου μολισ εριχνα ισχυ με καπελωναν κ δεν επαιζε φουλ...επειτα ξενερωνοντας με τη σταση καποιων αποφασησα τοτε να αγνοησω τα παντα οπως με αγνοουσαν κ με κατηγορουσε κ ο χαρης για πραγματα που δεν ισχυαν(δεν θυμαμαι τι συνεβαινε απλα θυμαμαι οτι ειχα κουφαθει με το λογο που με απερειψε...)

οπως λεει και ο νετραπτορ δεν αφηνετε τις φαφαρολογιες κ να κανουμε ο καθενας τα λινκς μασ...

επειδη καποιοι δεν πηρανε λινκ οπως εσυ beddazled που με παρακαλουσες τοτε αν θυμασαι μην γυρνατε να κακολογειτε τωρα... 
και για να τα θυμισω ποιο καλα ειχε βαλει λιμιτ ο γιωργος στη dsl γιατι καποιοι θελατε φουλ ταχυτητα να κατεβαζετε απο το ntua τα updates για το λινουξ κ επειδη ο γιωργος μια μερα (επειδη το λινκ το λινκ ναι το καναμε κ για να περνουμε ιντερνετ αλλα κατα βαση γιατι ο γιωργος ηθελε να συνδεεται στη δουλεια κ να κανει καποια πραγματα ) επειδη λοιπον εκοψε το νετ μια μερα που σερνοτανε κ δεν μπορουσε να κανει τη δουλεια του γιατι πολυ απλα ειχε λιωσει η γραμμη κατεβαζοντας με φουλ ταχυτητα κ πιο συγκεκριμενα ισως να κανω κ λαθος εσυ κατεβαζες εκεινη την μερα .... ΓΙΑ την ακριβεια δεν το εκοψε στην αρχη το περιορισε στο να περνετε πιο μικρη ταχυτητα εσεις και αν θυμασαι καλα μου ελεγες ελα δεν κατεβαζω μονο τα update κανω στο λινουξ και τιποτα αλλο κ παει λεγοντας ....(και η γραμμη για να θυμισω για αλλη μια φορα δεν τη πολυ παλευε γι αυτο κ επαιζε με παραπανω ισχυ ...) μην τα λεμε ολα λοιπον οπως μα συμφερει.....

----------


## Johny

οτι δεν φτανει η αλεπου......
στην εποχη των pstn υπηρχε γραμμη στο awmn με 6 mbit both directions και συ bedazzled απτους πρωτους ησουν που γυαλιζε το ματι σου .... 
μην μου λες λοιπον "επαιζε με φουλ ισχυ  ::  " λες και θα παρω θανατικη καταδικη η λιθοβολισμο.... 
το λεω κ το χω κ καμαρι ΝΑΙ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΜΕ ΦΟΥΛ ΙΣΧΥ
λες κ ολοι ειμαστε εδω αγιοι .... μου θυμιζει κατι σαν 9 στους 10 ανθρωπους ειναι τελειοι...ενα υπολοιπο ποσοστο 9/10 λεει ψεμματα..πως γινεται αυτο...

----------


## gmavro

Αστους βρε Γιαννη να λεει ο καθενας οτι θελει ... Εξαλου ολλοι μας οσα και καλα να μας κανουν με το πρωτο στραβο θα τον κρεμασουμε αυτον που μας το εκανε οσο και να εχει βοηθησει στο παρελθον ... Ασε μικρα παιδια ειναι και δεν αξιζει...

Οσο για εσενα bladews Το μυαλο σου και μια λυρα , να βοηθησω προσπαθησα με αποτελεσμα και με την συμπεριφορα σου το παιδι ουτε που θελει να ακουσει για awmn , ακους να σου ζηταμε ενα ιp για δοκιμες και να πρεπει να παμε στο κεπ να βγαλουμε χαρτια για να μας το δωσεις .. Καλη σου τυχη παλικαρι μου , και φτασε την Ελλαδα ψυλα και εσυ σαν ολους τους αλους ... 

Τωρα για αν το ηξερε το αφεντικο τι καναμε και τι δεν καναμε , λιγο σας αφορα και λογαριασμο δεν θα σας δωσουμε ...  ::   ::   ::  

Και για εσενα ΜΕW οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε ... Τοσο μυαλο διαθετεις τοσα λες ...

----------


## bedazzled

> μην τα λεμε ολα λοιπον οπως μα συμφερει.....


Ακριβώς.
Μόνο που έκανες το λάθος χωρίς να σε αναφέρω, να «τσιμπήσεις».  :: 
Πάμε λοιπόν να βγάλουμε κι άλλα στην φόρα και όποιος αντέξει...  :: 

Γιατί δεν λες ότι...

1) είχα έρθει (μόνος μου) για ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο σου; Εννοείται φυσικά ότι αυτό το έκανα με την προοπτική να αποκατασταθεί η σύνδεση με το AWMN, όχι για να συνδεθείς με την *Bits 'n Bytes*...
2) αφού μετά από μήνες απραξίας (σου) ακόμα δεν είχε αποκατασταθεί η σύνδεση με AWMN, και σου ξαναείπα να έρθω να βοηθήσω και μου απαντάς το θεϊκό *«αφού δίνω internet, ποιός το χέζει το AWMN»*;  ::   ::   ::   ::  
3) συνέχισα να σε «πρήζω» μιας και ακόμα δεν είχε γίνει τίποτα με AWMN και αφού το σκέφτηκες λίγες μέρες, μου είπες να κάνουμε ρεφενέ (οι clients στο AP, ήταν και ο sokratisg συνδεδεμένος) και να βάλει από €20 ο καθένας. Εγώ τα €20 στα έδωσα και το θυμάσαι πολύ καλά, αλλά AWMN link δεν είδαμε ΠΟΤΕ!
Πραγματικά δεν με νοιάζει αν τα έφαγες σε σουβλάκια ή ποτά ή στο αμάξι, δεν μου λείψανε, ούτε έπεσε το ταμείο έξω. Είναι το «γαμώτο» όμως!  :: 

Ποιός έγινε ρόμπα τώρα; Ας το κρίνουν οι αναγνώστες!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου, δε μιλάνε για σκοινί!  
> 
> 
> 
> τι εχει το σπιτι του κρεμασμενου κ πιο ειναι το σχοινι γιατι καπου τα εχω χασει  εγω απλα ειπα που με το που ακουνε την λεξη ιντερνετ φρικαρουν..*εγω ναι...θελω ιντερνετ...αφου στο awmn δεν βρηκα αυτο π ηθελα (το οποιο δεν ηταν το ιντερνετ...) δεν με καλυπτε κ τραβηξα τη δικη μου πορεια...*

----------


## gmavro

Οσο για εσας παιδια του καλαμου ,γιατι και εγω παιδι του καλαμου ειμαι , θα το κανουμε και θα το κανουμε και καλυτερο απο οτι πρεπει ... Οσο για dsl εχω ηδη και την μοιραζω σε 3 φιλικα σπιτια ... Οταν θα εχω και μεγαλυτερη θα μοιραζω ακομα παραπανω ... Υπομονη μονο να βρουμε χρονο να ασχοληθουμε ...

----------


## bedazzled

> το λεω κ το χω κ καμαρι ΝΑΙ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΜΕ ΦΟΥΛ ΙΣΧΥ


No comments.

----------


## gmavro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Johny
> 
> το λεω κ το χω κ καμαρι ΝΑΙ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΜΕ ΦΟΥΛ ΙΣΧΥ
> 
> 
> No comments.


Φιλε να σου πω αμα θες να ανεβασεις τα ποστ σου να πας αλλου ... Εδω εχουμε αλλο θεμα ... 

Και βεβαιος για ακομα μια φορα καποιος moderator (αν υπαρχει ) να τα σβυσει ...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Έλεος όχι άλλη υποκρισία...την μια ήθελα εγώ το λινκ για να παίρνω Internet, από την άλλη είχα το πανεπιστήμιο. Την μια έπεσε ο κόμβος του blade, την άλλη τον έκοψα εγώ για κάποιον λόγο που δεν θυμάται κανείς.... από την άλλη το κατηγορώ του blade για τα "σκυλιά" που έμειναν πεινασμένα και δαγκώνουν το χέρι του αφεντικού. Γιάννη εσύ ο ίδιος προσωπικά μου είχες πει ότι είχε μπει το δίλημμα: ΑΜΔΑ ή internet. Βέβαια αυτό δεν σε ζημίωσε μιας και βρήκες μια θέση εργασίας ( δεν είναι σπόντα, καλά έκανες) πέρα από το internet.
Να τα ακούμε από τον gmavro πάει στα κομμάτια αλλά και εσύ που ξεκίνησες από τους πρώτους ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ στην Καλλιθέα? Κρίμα δεν είναι για την ιστορία σου?

----------


## Johny

αγορι μου γλυκο δεν τσιμπησα...ποτε δεν ειχα να κρυψω κατι...κ φυσικα ειπα ποιος χεζει το awmn τοτε... με οσα ειχαν γινει τα ειχα βαρεθει..
η εποχη που εγινε αυτο που λες κ μπηκες επανω ειχε συνδεση ξανα με awmn απλα δεν εμεινε κ πολυ ενεργη...
παραπερα η αγορα της omni στο ap εγινε καθαρα για εσενα διοτι ολοι οι client γυρω μου και ειδικοτερα αυτοι που με ενδιαφερανε ηταν το πολυ 600 μετρα αποσταση με μια μικρη omni ισχυως 3db...ησουν ο μονος που δεν επαιζε.... οποτε επειδη ησουν εδω ξερεις πολυ καλα πουπ ηγαν αυτα τα λεφτα ..εγω δεν ειχα χρηματα να τα ξοδευω γι αυτο κ ετσι ειπα παιδια στο ΑΡ δεν μπορω να κανω κατι παραπανω αμα θελετε βοηθηστε..κ ολοι οι αλλοι βαλανε χρηματα για να περνεις ΕΣΥ ιντερνετ.
δεν ειπα οτι δεν βοηθησες ουτε σε κατηγορησα...απλα μη λεμε λεξεις που δεν ισχυουν.... 
"ΚΛΕΒΑΝΕ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ" οταν ειπα με πρηζεις δεν εννοουσα να κανω λινκ στο awmn αλλα στο να εχεις φουλ ταχυτητα στο ιντερνετ προκειμενου να κατεβαινουν γρηγορα τα πακετα στο update...για σκεψου μια γραμμη 6 με 2 λινουξ να κατεβαζουν με φουλ ταχυτητα τα πακετα τους...
Εγω παραλιγο να χασω τη δουλεια μου τοτε που εσυ κατεβαζες και το ειδανε στο Packeteer οτι ειχε πολυ κινηση προς αυτη τη γραμμη και με πηρε το αφεντικο και με ρωτουσε αν μοιραζω τη γραμμη και δεν ηξερα τι να απαντησω ... Κ παλι καλα ο γιωργος επειδη ειχε καλη θεση εκει κ γνωριζε τους υπευθυνους κ τα αφεντικα το εριξε σε αλλον οτι η ip που φαινοταν στο ιντερνετ ηταν αλλουνου κ οχι απο αυτες που εμεις ειχαμε για να φερνουμε το ιντερνετ σπιτι μας.... 
Μηπως να θυμισω που καποιος (και ακομα δεν εχω μαθει ποιος ) τοτε πηγε και εγραψε στο κεντρικο καναλι του IRC της αλυσιδας καταστηματων αυτης οτι ο τεχνικος στο πειραια μοιραζει το ιντερνετ...
(Ο σωκρατης δοξα το θεο ειναι ανθρωπος με κυρος και τον γνωριζω απτα παιδικα μου χρονια δεν θα εκανε ποτε κατι τετοιο... τωρα για πες ποιος ειχε τοσο μισος γνωριζε οτι εγω ημουν τεχνικος στο πειραια κ καθοταν κ τα γραφε αυτα στο κεντρικο καναλι...) γιατι πανω σ αυτη τη κουβεντα εγινε ο ελεγχος στη γραμμη κ ειδανε το traffic στο packeteer...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Johny
> 
> ...


«Φίλε» τις προσταγές αλλού. Δεν είσαι moderator και απαγορεύεται να μου λες τι θα κάνω.

Άντε, γιατί σας έτρωγε να σας αδειάσω... τον Johny πιο πολύ.. άσε μην πω και τα δικά σου που τώρα «συνασπίζεσαι» μαζί του, αλλά κάποτε τον έλεγες «κακομαθημένο» και «ότι θα πάει στρατό να στρώσει»...  ::

----------


## Johny

α και bedazzled ακομα και τη γραμμη που ειχα ανεκαθεν απο το awmn κατεβαζα...το awmn το σηχαθικα τοτε λογο την συμπεριφορα καποιων και οχι των υπηρεσιων που προσεφερε.... ακομα και αυτη τη στιγμη...εχω αφησει φουλ ελευθερη τη γραμμη μου στο AP και περνουν πανω απο 5 σπιτια απο την δικη μου dsl μιας και εγω η μονη χρηση που της κανω ειναι λιγο msn λιγο youtube κ mail ...μη με λες μακακιες λοιπον...5 χρονια ειναι ζητημα να εχω κατεβασει πανω απο 20-30 γιγα δεδομενα απτο ιντερνετ .... παντα μα παντα μα παντα απο awmn κατεβαζα αφου εχει το 99 % αυτων που εγω ψαχνω..

----------


## gmavro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gmavro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> ...


χαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχα και να φανταστεις οτι και ενω πηγε στρατο ακομα δεν εχει βαλει μυαλο ... Αλλα εχει πολυυυ περισοτερο απο εσας ...

----------


## Johny

> «Φίλε» τις προσταγές αλλού. Δεν είσαι moderator και απαγορεύεται να μου λες τι θα κάνω.
> 
> Άντε, γιατί σας έτρωγε να σας αδειάσω... τον Johny πιο πολύ.. άσε μην πω και τα δικά σου που τώρα «συνασπίζεσαι» μαζί του, αλλά κάποτε τον έλεγες «κακομαθημένο» και «ότι θα πάει στρατό να στρώσει»...


πραγματικα ηταν το ονειρο σου να γινεις mod ε?
το τι με ελεγε καποτε δεν ενδιαφερει κανεναν..τα φιλικα πειραγματα δεν με ενοχλησανε... αυτος ο ανθρωπος μου βρηκε δουλεια αυτος ο ανθρωπος με βοηθησε σε πολλα αλλα πραγματα οποτε η μεταξυ μας σχεση μπορει να φτανει μεχρι να βριζουμε κ ο ενας τη μανα του αλλου κ να μη παρεξιγιομαστε....ακομα και η καρτες που παιζουν αυτη τη στιγμη στα λινκ μου ΔΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Βρε bedazzled άσε τους αλεξιπτωτιστές. θα ξενερώσουν - ξεφουσκώσουν όπως και στο παρελθόν. Αρκετά σημασία δώσαμε. Δεν έχουν στήσει μια υπηρεσία στην ζωή τους, δεν έχουν τρέξει σε ξένη ταράτσα και καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με το παρελθόν. Εδώ η Ρόδος, εδώ και το πήδημα. Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι Ευβοια επειδή κάποιο Link μου έπεσε και με δικό μου άτομο στο νοσοκομείο στην Αθήνα με έμφραγμα..... 
Δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο με το παρελθόν, απλά όσοι είναι να εμπλακούν να σκεφτούν 2 φορές τι κάνουν μην βρεθούν στην θέση μας (και κερατάδες και δαρμένοι).

----------


## bedazzled

> παραπερα η αγορα της omni στο ap εγινε καθαρα για εσενα διοτι ολοι οι client γυρω μου και ειδικοτερα αυτοι που με ενδιαφερανε ηταν το πολυ 600 μετρα αποσταση με μια μικρη omni ισχυως 3db...ησουν ο μονος που δεν επαιζε.... οποτε επειδη ησουν εδω ξερεις πολυ καλα πουπ ηγαν αυτα τα λεφτα ..εγω δεν ειχα χρηματα να τα ξοδευω γι αυτο κ ετσι ειπα παιδια στο ΑΡ δεν μπορω να κανω κατι παραπανω αμα θελετε βοηθηστε..κ ολοι οι αλλοι βαλανε χρηματα για να περνεις ΕΣΥ ιντερνετ.


Λες ψέμματα! Τότε μου έλεγες ότι θες λεφτά για bb εξοπλισμό και τώρα λες omni; Ότι να'ναι!




> στο να εχεις φουλ ταχυτητα στο ιντερνετ προκειμενου να κατεβαινουν γρηγορα τα πακετα στο update...για σκεψου μια γραμμη 6 με 2 λινουξ να κατεβαζουν με φουλ ταχυτητα τα πακετα τους...


Ναι, το είχα λιώσει στα linuxoupdates, και εσείς το είχατε λιώσει στην τσόντα. Ε και;
Άσε που τότε έπαιζε linux repository στο AWMN, αλλά AWMN γιόκ... εγώ πάντως τα λεφτά τα έδωσα για να βγει λινκ με AWMN, μην λες ψέματα!
Ξαναλέω, ποιός έγινε ρόμπα;




> Μηπως να θυμισω που καποιος (και ακομα δεν εχω μαθει ποιος ) τοτε πηγε και εγραψε στο κεντρικο καναλι του IRC της αλυσιδας καταστηματων αυτης οτι ο τεχνικος στο πειραια μοιραζει το ιντερνετ...
> (Ο σωκρατης δοξα το θεο ειναι ανθρωπος με κυρος και τον γνωριζω απτα παιδικα μου χρονια δεν θα εκανε ποτε κατι τετοιο... τωρα για πες ποιος ειχε τοσο μισος γνωριζε οτι εγω ημουν τεχνικος στο πειραια κ καθοταν κ τα γραφε αυτα στο κεντρικο καναλι...) γιατι πανω σ αυτη τη κουβεντα εγινε ο ελεγχος στη γραμμη κ ειδανε το traffic στο packeteer...


Δεν ξέρω ποιός το έκανε, άσε που είχα ήδη ξεκινήσει να στήνω δικό μου bb κόμβο (και ο sokratisg), και μάλιστα αν θυμάσαι με είχες πάρει τηλέφωνο να μου πεις ότι θα μας κόψεις όλους από το AP και την ώρα που με πήρες τηλέφωνο έφευγα από Μαρούσι, είχα πάει στα (τότε) γραφεία της HOL να κάνω αίτηση για DSL (πριν δεν είχε). Ω τι σύμπτωση, ε; Όπως βλέπεις τα θυμάμαι με λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## bedazzled

> χαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχα και να φανταστεις οτι και ενω πηγε στρατο ακομα δεν εχει βαλει μυαλο ...


Να κι ένα πράγμα που θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.  :: 

Τεσπά, περασμένα ξεχασμένα για μένα...

----------


## Johny

> Βρε bedazzled άσε τους αλεξιπτωτιστές. θα ξενερώσουν - ξεφουσκώσουν όπως και στο παρελθόν. Αρκετά σημασία δώσαμε. Δεν έχουν στήσει μια υπηρεσία στην ζωή τους, δεν έχουν τρέξει σε ξένη ταράτσα και καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με το παρελθόν. Εδώ η Ρόδος, εδώ και το πήδημα. Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι Ευβοια επειδή κάποιο Link μου έπεσε και με δικό μου άτομο στο νοσοκομείο στην Αθήνα με έμφραγμα..... 
> Δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο με το παρελθόν, απλά όσοι είναι να εμπλακούν να σκεφτούν 2 φορές τι κάνουν μην βρεθούν στην θέση μας (και κερατάδες και δαρμένοι).


αυτο κ αν ειναι αχαριστεια...δεν ειχα ερθει ποτε στη ταρατσα σου ε?

ποτε δεν πηγα σε ξενη ταρατσα που μου το ζητησαν ε?
δεν εστησα υπηρεσιες εγω ?μπααα... μεχρι μια στιγμη το παλεψα οσο μπορουσα και μετα το παρατησα...δεν το κατεχω μαλλον το θεμα κ απλα το αφησα ...
παραπερα δεν ξερω πολλους να μοιραζανε φουλ τη γραμμη τους χωρις περιορισμους απλα με μια απλη κουβεντα παιδια να εχουμε τα ορια..(απλα οποιος τα ξεπερασει και δεν σεβαστει και δεν μιλαμε για μια δυο φορες που ισως το κανει για δοκιμη ...... ) 


Τιτλοι τελους σας ευχαριστω που με οσα νευρα ειχα σημερα βρηκα καπου να τα ξεσπασω... bedazzled πραγματικα ημουν σε φαση λογο του οτι σημερα εχω πολλα νευρα να σε σκιλοβρισω αλλα ειλικρινα δεν ηθελα να σου δωσω τη χαρα να χεις λογο να με κανεις ban... 
Αντε να χαρεις το κοπο τοσο χρονων πουθενα αλλου τωρα ..>Εχεις εξουσια αγορι μου  ::

----------


## gmavro

> Βρε bedazzled άσε τους αλεξιπτωτιστές. θα ξενερώσουν - ξεφουσκώσουν όπως και στο παρελθόν. Αρκετά σημασία δώσαμε. Δεν έχουν στήσει μια υπηρεσία στην ζωή τους, δεν έχουν τρέξει σε ξένη ταράτσα και καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με το παρελθόν. Εδώ η Ρόδος, εδώ και το πήδημα. Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι Ευβοια επειδή κάποιο Link μου έπεσε και με δικό μου άτομο στο νοσοκομείο στην Αθήνα με έμφραγμα..... 
> Δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο με το παρελθόν, απλά όσοι είναι να εμπλακούν να σκεφτούν 2 φορές τι κάνουν μην βρεθούν στην θέση μας (και κερατάδες και δαρμένοι).


Μπραβο σου για ακομη μια φορα φενετε ποσο μισαθρωπος εισαι ... εχεις δικο σου με εμφραγμα και εσυ εισαι στις ταρατσες .. Μπραβο σου αξιζουν συνχαρητηρια..

----------


## Johny

και για μενα ηταν μια ζωη περασμενα ξεχασμενα..απλα οταν λεμε κατι να το λεμε με το ονομα του....
Και το μεγα λαθος ηταν απο τον χαρη να ξεκινησει το flame λες και παμε να προστατεψουμε την αθωα παρθενα κοπελα απο τον κακο λυκο

----------


## Johny

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Johny
> 
> παραπερα η αγορα της omni στο ap εγινε καθαρα για εσενα διοτι ολοι οι client γυρω μου και ειδικοτερα αυτοι που με ενδιαφερανε ηταν το πολυ 600 μετρα αποσταση με μια μικρη omni ισχυως 3db...ησουν ο μονος που δεν επαιζε.... οποτε επειδη ησουν εδω ξερεις πολυ καλα πουπ ηγαν αυτα τα λεφτα ..εγω δεν ειχα χρηματα να τα ξοδευω γι αυτο κ ετσι ειπα παιδια στο ΑΡ δεν μπορω να κανω κατι παραπανω αμα θελετε βοηθηστε..κ ολοι οι αλλοι βαλανε χρηματα για να περνεις ΕΣΥ ιντερνετ.
> 
> 
> Λες ψέμματα! Τότε μου έλεγες ότι θες λεφτά για bb εξοπλισμό και τώρα λες omni; Ότι να'ναι!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




λολ η ομνι που εχω πανω αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι η ομνι που αγοραστηκε διοτι ΕΣΥ δεν επαιζες καλα σαν client και εκει πηγανε τα λεφτα..ησουν την ημερα του στησιματος ....και γω τα θυμαμαι πολυ καλα...δεν ειχα πει θα σας κοψω ολους απο το ΑΡ αλλα απο την dsl που κατα βαση πρωτο λογο ειχε ο γιωργος το ΑΡ ποσος με ενδιεφαιρε...και ποιος ειχε λιωσει στη τσοντα ρε χαχαχαχαχα ποτε μα ποτε δεν κατεβασα τσοντα απο το νετ ποτε μα ποτε δεν κατεβασα το παραμικρο ...απλα λολ !!! η βασικη χρηση που εκανα εγω τοτε στη γραμμη ειναι που αγορασα domain κ σηκωσα web server σπιτι μου...απο downloads απολυτως τιποτε!!εκτος απο μερικες φορες που κατεβασαμε ολοι μας απλα δοκιμαζοντας τη γραμμη κ δεν νομιζω να κατεβαζα τσοντες διοτι τα downloads δεν γιναναι ποτε απο P2P προγραμματα...
να στο πω κι αλλιως ανεκαθεν βαριομουν να ρυθμιζω firewall γι αυτο κ γω πολυ απλα επαιζα μονο με awmn για downloading...

----------


## bedazzled

Είπαμε περασμένα-ξεχασμένα, αλλά σας τρώει ακόμα ρε φούστη μου...

Ρε Johny θα με τρελλάνεις εσύ σήμερα, από που κι ως που είμαι moderator; Ούτε είμαι, αλλά αυτήν την στιγμή δεν υπάρχει και κανένας, οπότε ξέχνα τα ban..

Όσο για το ρεφενέ δεν πρόκειται να στα ζητήσω, ο εγωισμός μου κοστίζει πολύ περισσότερο από 20 ψωροευρώ.. αλλά για να λέμε τα σύκα-σύκα και την σκάφη-σκάφη, καμία αλλαγή δεν έγινε στον κόμβο σου.. ούτε omni, ούτε bb, κοινώς τα τσέπωσες (αλλά ξαναλέω, στα @@ μου, δεν πρόκειται να μου λείψουν, καλοφάγωτα ρε μάγκα, τι καλοφάγωτα, τα έχεις χωνέψει ήδη κιόλας). Α και οι υπόλοιποι clients δεν βάλανε φράγκο από ότι έμαθα εκ των υστέρων (καλός μ@λάκας κι εγώ που τα δωσα  :: )

ΥΓ: Για τα 3dBi της omni τι να πω τώρα; Υποτίθεται ότι κάποιος με εμπειρία στο AWMN (όπως εσύ) δεν θα έκανε τόσο λάθος επιλογή κεραίας.. γιατί με 3dBi αναγκαστικά θα τσιτώσεις το TX power... μόνο που εγώ έθιξα μόνο το ζήτημα του bb, πάλι μόνος σου έγινες ρόμπα και στο AP..

----------


## Johny

οκ θα δωσω το τελος απο μεριας μου στη συζητηση απλα λεγοντας σου αυτο...ολοι ειχανε βαλει τα λεφτα διοτι πολυ απλα δεν τα ειχα εγω και δεν μπορουσα να συνεισφερω σ αυτο παραπανω απο 20 ευρω και εγω...
λοιπον η ομνι που φοραω επανω ειναι η κλασικη 9 db δεν θυμαμαι την μαρκα αγορασμενη απο privenet 
τα λεφτα τα βαλανε ακομα και παιδικοι μου φιλοι που ειναι επανω στο ΑΡ ...
οσο για την ομνι 3 db τοτε ηταν μια επιλογη για αρχη και για να συνδεθουν ισα ισα οι πολυ κοντινοι και την ειχα παρει απο τον gmavro...του περισσευε και μου την εδωσε και την εβαλα επανω ωστε να συνδεθουν ατομα τριγυρω ( και δεν ξερω αν θυμαμαι καλα για αρχη επαιζα με δανεικη ομνι μετα μπηκε αυτη η μικρη και επειτα αγοραστηκε η αλλη με τα λεφτα που βαλαμε ολοι.. )

----------


## bedazzled

> λολ η ομνι που εχω πανω αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι η ομνι που αγοραστηκε διοτι ΕΣΥ δεν επαιζες καλα σαν client και εκει πηγανε τα λεφτα..


Λες ψέματα, τότε έλεγες ότι τα €20 θα πάνε ρεφενέ για awmn bb...




> ησουν την ημερα του στησιματος ....


Ήμουν, αλλά μάλλον δεν θυμάσαι σε ποιό στήσιμο.




> δεν ειχα πει θα σας κοψω ολους απο το ΑΡ


Πάλι ψέματα. Θυμάσαι που με πήρες στο κινητό ότι θα ρίξεις mac filter στο AP και σου απαντάω «ωραία, μόλις έφυγα από HOL»; Μιλάμε για φοβερή ειρωνεία/σύμπτωση/timing.

Και να σου πω κάτι ακόμα, άμα θέλαμε μόνο το internet, δεν θα παιδευόμασταν μετά να στήσουμε δικά μας bb nodes... ευνόητο, αλλά το αναφέρω.

----------


## Johny

σκεψου το και πιο λογικα...4-5 ατομα βαλανε χρηματα για μια κεραια...100 ευρω κοστιζε η ομνι... πανω κατω...
λες με 20 ευρω ο καθενας με τις τοτε τιμες να σηκωνοταν λινκ? 
Ασε που απο οσο θυμαμαι στην ιστορια του κομβου μου αμα θες σου στελνω και φωτο... ανεκαθεν ειχα 3 πιατα με το πεσιμο του ιστου μεινανε 2 και μετα αγορασα ξανα το τριτο... οποτε δεν τα θυμασαι πολυ καλα

----------


## gmavro

> Είπαμε περασμένα-ξεχασμένα, αλλά σας τρώει ακόμα ρε φούστη μου...
> 
> Ρε Johny θα με τρελλάνεις εσύ σήμερα, από που κι ως που είμαι moderator; Ούτε είμαι, αλλά αυτήν την στιγμή δεν υπάρχει και κανένας, οπότε ξέχνα τα ban..
> 
> Όσο για το ρεφενέ δεν πρόκειται να στα ζητήσω, ο εγωισμός μου κοστίζει περισσότερο από €20.. αλλά για να λέμε τα σύκα-σύκα και την σκάφη-σκάφη, καμία αλλαγή δεν έγινε στον κόμβο σου.. ούτε omni, ούτε bb, κοινώς τα τσέπωσες (αλλά ξαναλέω, στα @@ μου, δεν πρόκειται να μου λείψουν, καλοφάγωτα ρε μάγκα, τι καλοφάγωτα, τα έχεις χωνέψει ήδη κιόλας). Α και οι υπόλοιποι clients δεν βάλανε φράγκο από ότι έμαθα εκ των υστέρων (καλός μ@λάκας κι εγώ που τα δωσα )
> 
> ΥΓ: Για τα 3dBi της omni τι να πω τώρα; Υποτίθεται ότι κάποιος με εμπειρία στο AWMN (όπως εσύ) δεν θα έκανε τόσο λάθος επιλογή κεραίας.. γιατί με 3dBi αναγκαστικά θα τσιτώσεις το TX power... μόνο που εγώ έθιξα μόνο το ζήτημα του bb, πάλι μόνος σου έγινες ρόμπα και στο AP..


Μικρε οτι αλλο θελεις να πεις για τον γιαννη να το πεις , αλλα οτι τσεπωσε λευτα .... Εισαι τοσο μικρος στο μυαλο που αμα ρωτησεις μεχρι και τους clients του Mew ξερουν οτι αλλαξαμε omni Με τα λευτα που ολλοι βαλατε ... Αν επεξε η αν τελικα κρατησαμε και εμεις το internet ειναι αλλη ιστορια ... οσο για την κεραια που λεει ο γιαννης ηταν μια δικια μου ομνι 5 bd με προβληματικο βισμα που την αλαξαμε ...

----------


## Johny

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Johny
> 
> δεν ειχα πει θα σας κοψω ολους απο το ΑΡ
> 
> 
> Πάλι ψέματα. Θυμάσαι που με πήρες στο κινητό ότι θα ρίξεις mac filter στο AP και σου απαντάω «ωραία, μόλις έφυγα από HOL»; Μιλάμε για φοβερή ειρωνεία/σύμπτωση/timing.
> 
> Και να σου πω κάτι ακόμα, άμα θέλαμε μόνο το internet, δεν θα παιδευόμασταν μετά να στήσουμε δικά μας bb nodes... ευνόητο, αλλά το αναφέρω.


δεν υπαρχει αυτο που λες απλα...σιγα μην καθομουν να μαθω να κανω mac filtering στο 
linux που ειχα τοτε(οσο ακομα επερνες dsl εσυ) για να κανω ban ολους σας ...loool εδω δεν εκατσα να ασχοληθω για πραγματα που με ενδιαφερουν πιο πολυ ρε Νικο θα καθομουν να μαθω να κανω mac filtering ....σοβαρεψου


ΕΕΕΔΙΙΙΙΙΙΤ
λολ αυτο ξεχασα να το αναφερω ποσοι clients του mew μετακομισανε σε μενα χαχαχα

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Βρε bedazzled άσε τους αλεξιπτωτιστές. θα ξενερώσουν - ξεφουσκώσουν όπως και στο παρελθόν. Αρκετά σημασία δώσαμε. Δεν έχουν στήσει μια υπηρεσία στην ζωή τους, δεν έχουν τρέξει σε ξένη ταράτσα και καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με το παρελθόν. Εδώ η Ρόδος, εδώ και το πήδημα. Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι Ευβοια επειδή κάποιο Link μου έπεσε και με δικό μου άτομο στο νοσοκομείο στην Αθήνα με έμφραγμα..... 
> Δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο με το παρελθόν, απλά όσοι είναι να εμπλακούν να σκεφτούν 2 φορές τι κάνουν μην βρεθούν στην θέση μας (και κερατάδες και δαρμένοι).
> 
> 
> Μπραβο σου για ακομη μια φορα φενετε ποσο μισαθρωπος εισαι ... εχεις δικο σου με εμφραγμα και εσυ εισαι στις ταρατσες .. Μπραβο σου αξιζουν συνχαρητηρια..


Και γαμώ τα ad hominem... τι να σου πω...

Λοιπόν, πλακωθείτε μόνοι σας (μην φοβάστε bans, δεν υπάρχουν mods, οπότε συνεχίστε), εγώ βαρέθηκα και δεν έχει νόημα να ρίξω κι άλλο «άδειασμα».  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Είπαμε περασμένα-ξεχασμένα, αλλά σας τρώει ακόμα ρε φούστη μου...
> 
> Ρε Johny θα με τρελλάνεις εσύ σήμερα, από που κι ως που είμαι moderator; Ούτε είμαι, αλλά αυτήν την στιγμή δεν υπάρχει και κανένας, οπότε ξέχνα τα ban..
> 
> Όσο για το ρεφενέ δεν πρόκειται να στα ζητήσω, ο εγωισμός μου κοστίζει περισσότερο από €20.. αλλά για να λέμε τα σύκα-σύκα και την σκάφη-σκάφη, καμία αλλαγή δεν έγινε στον κόμβο σου.. ούτε omni, ούτε bb, κοινώς τα τσέπωσες (αλλά ξαναλέω, στα @@ μου, δεν πρόκειται να μου λείψουν, καλοφάγωτα ρε μάγκα, τι καλοφάγωτα, τα έχεις χωνέψει ήδη κιόλας). Α και οι υπόλοιποι clients δεν βάλανε φράγκο από ότι έμαθα εκ των υστέρων (καλός μ@λάκας κι εγώ που τα δωσα )
> 
> ΥΓ: Για τα 3dBi της omni τι να πω τώρα; Υποτίθεται ότι κάποιος με εμπειρία στο AWMN (όπως εσύ) δεν θα έκανε τόσο λάθος επιλογή κεραίας.. γιατί με 3dBi αναγκαστικά θα τσιτώσεις το TX power... μόνο που εγώ έθιξα μόνο το ζήτημα του bb, πάλι μόνος σου έγινες ρόμπα και στο AP..
> ...


Μικρό είναι το μάτι σου. Δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο με λαμόγια και ψέματα.  :: 

Εγώ μίλησα με γεγονότα, τέλος.-

----------


## pathfinder

> Κοίτα εγώ αυτές τις μέρες λέω να βάλω μια ADSL της κακιάς ώρας εκεί οποτε λέω ότι θα βολευτούμε.  
> Λέγαμε σε Pm με τον Pathfinder που είμαστε κοντά να αρχίσουμε ένα cluster από nodes εκεί κάτω μέχρι να πάρουμε ομαδικώς τα πόδια μας και να έχουμε κάτι συνδεδεμένο οριστικά με το AWMN και το EWN.
> 
> Μάλιστα σκέφτηκα να σηκώσουμε το δικό μας wind, site, σύλλογο, κώμα και ποιος μας πιάνει! Το δίκτυο το ονομάζω από εδώ και τώρα. Το όνομα αυτού SAW (Saint Apostles Wireless) (Και άμα το δεις σφύρα μου  ). Θα είναι ένα δίκτυο όλο θρίλερ. Η πρόσβαση θα επιτρέπεται αναγκαστικά στα 15 ξαδέλφια μου (να το θρίλερ), θα πάρουμε το Global αρδευτικό έργο της περιοχής στο οποίο θα μας βοηθήσει ο enaon να το προσαρμόσουμε σε iphone (βέβαια μπορεί στο τέλος το μόνο που θα καταφέρουμε να είναι να κατεβάζουμε το καπάκι της της τουαλέτας... άντε και να τραβάμε το καζανάκι με c-bus). To config θα πλαισιωθεί από ινιο ιστό, OpenMicroLinuxHick και 2 σκελίδες σκόρδο.
> Αυτοί που γουστάρουν τα "λουκάνικα" θα μαζεύουν τα σάλια τους προς χρήση δίπλα από το BBQ μου, ενώ άλλοι θα "ξεφουρνίζουν" τις άλλες "λιχουδιές" από τον "φούρνο" με τα "ξύλα".
> Το καλοκαίρι θα έχει Live μετάδοση παραδοσιακών χωρών από το beach bar Αγκόνα μέχρι τελικής πτώσης σιαγόνων και λινκ.
> 
> Αυτά για το "Όραμα" μου. Όλοι οι Άγιοι βοήθεια μας. Να μας φωτίσουν μπας και καταφέρουμε και στήσουμε τουλάχιστον την ADSL στην Οδό Ονείρων... 
> 
> Ρε δεν αφήνεται τις @@ και τις ίντριγκες να στήσουμε τίποτα...ή κάτι τέλος πάντων



Long Live Saint Apostles!!!...Carry on with the project... ::

----------


## Johny

ακουσε να δεις για να μην τα δουμε αλλιως τα πραγματα γιατι βαρεθηκα κ γω να ποσταρω... ειπαμε οσα ειπαμε..δεν θα μας πεις και κλεφτες... η ομνι πανω ειναι κ κριμα που δεν εχω κ αποδειξη να στη τριψω στη μουρη και αν θυμαμαι και παλαιοτερα που την εκανες και απο το ΑΡ σου χα πει να σου επιστρεψω τα λεφτα γιατι παλι το χτυπουσες ... και ο γιωργος πρεπει να το θυμαται αυτο κ μου λεγε πες του να του τα δωσουμε μη μας πριζει .... αλλα μαλλον αυτα που δεν σε συμφερουν δεν τα θυμασαι  :: 


ΑΑΑΑ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΚΗΗΗΗΗ
καμια γυναικα βρηκες ρε η η αφοσιωση σου στο να καταφερεις να γινεις mod δεν σε αφησε?  ::  
Με εκεινη τη κοπελα που βρηκες εκεινο το βραδυ στο club μιλατε ακομα η σε φτυσε?  :: 

ANTE ΓΕΙΑ !
switch off αποσυρομαι

----------


## bedazzled

> και αν θυμαμαι και παλαιοτερα που την εκανες και απο το ΑΡ σου χα πει να σου επιστρεψω τα λεφτα γιατι παλι το χτυπουσες ... και ο γιωργος πρεπει να το θυμαται αυτο κ μου λεγε πες του να του τα δωσουμε μη μας πριζει .... αλλα μαλλον αυτα που δεν σε συμφερουν δεν τα θυμασαι


Το τελευταίο τηλεφώνημα που είχα από εσένα ήταν στις 24/12/2005 (για να δεις τι μνήμη έχω ρε κερατά  :: ), είχα πάει στα γραφεία της HOL να πάρω το Broadband Pack (384/128Kbps 12 μήνες €200, τρομερή προσφορά για τότε) και τέτοιο πράγμα δεν είπες. Είπες μόνο ότι θα μας πετάξεις από το AP γιατί τα είχες πάρει.
Αρκούν αυτές οι (περιττές για άλλους) λεπτομέρειες ή πρέπει να στο ζωγραφίσω κιόλας;  :: 

Το τι είπατε μετά με τον gmavro, ΟΥΤΕ το ξέρω, ΟΥΤΕ με ενδιαφέρει.-  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> ΑΑΑΑ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΚΗΗΗΗΗ
> καμια γυναικα βρηκες ρε η η αφοσιωση σου στο να καταφερεις να γινεις mod δεν σε αφησε?  
> Με εκεινη τη κοπελα που βρηκες εκεινο το βραδυ στο club μιλατε ακομα η σε φτυσε?


Ρε μανία με το mod... δεν είμαι λέμε, ούτε θέλω, ούτε ήθελα ποτέ να γίνω! Με είδες ποτέ σε εκλογές;

Αλλά αφού θες να μάθεις και τα προσωπικά μου κάνοντας ένα *άστοχο ad hominem* (θυμάμαι ποιά γκόμενα λες και σε ποιό club το 2003, εγώ τουλάχιστον φλερτάρω  :: , δεν κάθομαι να κοιτάω με ένα ποτό στο χέρι σαν εσένα κοτούλα  :: ), έχω πηδήξει αρκετές από τότε και 2 παρθένες... για να ακούσω τα δικά σου κατορθώματα τώρα Γιαννάκη, είσαι ακόμα με εκείνο το χοντρο-μπάζο;  ::

----------


## Johny

loool μλκα εισαι ελεηνος εψαξες της αποδειξεις μηπως για να βρεις την ημερομηνια αιτησης? χαχχαχαχαχαχ
το οτι θυμασαι μια ημερομηνια δεν σημαινει οτι θυμασαι και τα γεγονοτα.... τεσπα αστο...
σταματαω γιατι η συζητηση απλα δεν εχει τελειωμο...... οτι ειπες ειπες ακουστηκες απο τη μερια σου ακουστηκα απο τη δικη μου κ πραγματικα χ*στ*κ* για ολα  ::  ελα msn να σου δειξω ...δοξα το θεο για κατι περιεργους κραταω κ ντοκουμεντα! ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ 10 gigabyte video εχω με την τελευταια χααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ απο γυναικες αλλο τιποτα..γι αυτο τα γραψα ολα και awmn και ολα αυτα με φαγανε οι ατιμες  :: 

παρεπιπτοντως μιας κ το μαμησαμε το θεμα κ τωρα με εχουν πιασει τα γελια..δεν το θεωρω και τοσο επιτευγμα να παρεις παρθενα χααχαχ

----------


## bedazzled

> loool μλκα εισαι ελεηνος εψαξες της αποδειξεις μηπως για να βρεις την ημερομηνια αιτησης? χαχχαχαχαχαχ


Όχι φυσικά, την έχω πετάξει την απόδειξη. Το θυμάμαι όμως.




> σταματαω γιατι η συζητηση απλα δεν εχει τελειωμο...... οτι ειπες ειπες ακουστηκες απο τη μερια σου ακουστηκα απο τη δικη μου κ πραγματικα χ*στ*κ* για ολα  ελα msn να σου δειξω ...δοξα το θεο για κατι περιεργους κραταω κ ντοκουμεντα! ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ 10 gigabyte video εχω με την τελευταια χααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ απο γυναικες αλλο τιποτα..γι αυτο τα γραψα ολα και awmn και ολα αυτα με φαγανε οι ατιμες


Ανέβασέ το στο leechers, θα σου πάνε τα βραχιολάκια μούρλια!  :: 

Παρθενικό υμένα πάντως μόνο στην wikipedia έχεις δει κακομοίρη με τα ξεσκισμένα μπάζα που πας.  :: 

ΥΓ: Εγώ φταίω που γύρισες ΕΣΥ το θέμα στα γκομενικά;;; Ας πρόσεχες, αλλά αφού σε έτρωγε, περαστικά σου...

----------


## Johny

οχι ρε φιλε χαχαχαχαχα απλα πολυ απλα εγω δεν αρκουμαι σε μια γυναικα που πρεπει να της μαθαινω τι να κανει κ να μη ξερει τιποτα...προτιμω τις δυσκολες που ζητανε πολλα τις καλυπτω κ μετα τρωνε σκαλωμα με τη παρτυ μου  ::  
επειδη ειμαι ελεηνα πορνοδιαστροφικος και καμαρωνω γι αυτο χαχαχαχα
τεσπα αντε μιας ζωη ηθελα παντα να μαμισω μια συζητηση στο awmn κ να πεσει λιγο το πολυ υψηλο επιπεδο αντε ας κρατηθω και μη το συνεχισω  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> παρεπιπτοντως μιας κ το μαμησαμε το θεμα κ τωρα με εχουν πιασει τα γελια..δεν το θεωρω και τοσο επιτευγμα να παρεις παρθενα χααχαχ


Κοίτα, από την στιγμή που στην εποχή μας ξεσκίζονται σχεδόν όλες από τα 14-15 (και πολύ λέωωωω), είναι κατόρθωμα.  ::  Τώρα αν για σένα «δεν είναι» -> όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού, τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια!!!  :: 

Άντε, Star Channel το κάναμε το forum, αλλά δεν φταίω εγώ, εσύ είπες για γκόμενες πρώτος.  ::

----------


## Johny

δεν αποποιουμαι την ευθυνη...οπως ειπα



> τεσπα αντε μιας ζωη ηθελα παντα να μαμισω μια συζητηση στο awmn κ να πεσει λιγο το πολυ υψηλο επιπεδο αντε ας κρατηθω και μη το συνεχισω


αντε καληνυχτα  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> δεν αποποιουμαι την ευθυνη...οπως ειπα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Johny
> 
> τεσπα αντε μιας ζωη ηθελα παντα να μαμισω μια συζητηση στο awmn κ να πεσει λιγο το πολυ υψηλο επιπεδο αντε ας κρατηθω και μη το συνεχισω 
> ...


Κι εγώ σ' αγαπάω βρε.  :: 

Άντε, πάμε για νάνι τώρα σαν καλά παιδάκια.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Βρε bedazzled άσε τους αλεξιπτωτιστές. θα ξενερώσουν - ξεφουσκώσουν όπως και στο παρελθόν. Αρκετά σημασία δώσαμε. Δεν έχουν στήσει μια υπηρεσία στην ζωή τους, δεν έχουν τρέξει σε ξένη ταράτσα και καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με το παρελθόν. Εδώ η Ρόδος, εδώ και το πήδημα. Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι Ευβοια επειδή κάποιο Link μου έπεσε και με δικό μου άτομο στο νοσοκομείο στην Αθήνα με έμφραγμα..... 
> Δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο με το παρελθόν, απλά όσοι είναι να εμπλακούν να σκεφτούν 2 φορές τι κάνουν μην βρεθούν στην θέση μας (και κερατάδες και δαρμένοι).
> 
> 
> Μπραβο σου για ακομη μια φορα φενετε ποσο μισαθρωπος εισαι ... εχεις δικο σου με εμφραγμα και εσυ εισαι στις ταρατσες .. Μπραβο σου αξιζουν συνχαρητηρια..


......

----------


## bedazzled

[quote=middle_EAST_WEST]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "middle_EAST_WEST":3d4zhfv3
> 
> Βρε bedazzled άσε τους αλεξιπτωτιστές. θα ξενερώσουν - ξεφουσκώσουν όπως και στο παρελθόν. Αρκετά σημασία δώσαμε. Δεν έχουν στήσει μια υπηρεσία στην ζωή τους, δεν έχουν τρέξει σε ξένη ταράτσα και καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με το παρελθόν. Εδώ η Ρόδος, εδώ και το πήδημα. Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι Ευβοια επειδή κάποιο Link μου έπεσε και με δικό μου άτομο στο νοσοκομείο στην Αθήνα με έμφραγμα..... 
> Δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο με το παρελθόν, απλά όσοι είναι να εμπλακούν να σκεφτούν 2 φορές τι κάνουν μην βρεθούν στην θέση μας (και κερατάδες και δαρμένοι).
> 
> 
> Μπραβο σου για ακομη μια φορα φενετε ποσο μισαθρωπος εισαι ... εχεις δικο σου με εμφραγμα και εσυ εισαι στις ταρατσες .. Μπραβο σου αξιζουν συνχαρητηρια..


......[/quote:3d4zhfv3]
Αφού δεν ακούσαμε και κανά βρισίδι για συγγενείς, πάλι καλά να λες... εγώ την έχω πάθει μια φορά, αλλά δεν κρατάω κακία, καλή καρδιά.  :: 

Τελοσπάντων, του johny του βρήκε δουλειά ο gmavro, οπότε καταλαβαίνω την στάση του... τον gmavro πάλι δεν τον καταλαβαίνω γιατί έπεσε τόσο χαμηλά και σε αποκάλεσε έτσι.

ΥΓ: Πραγματικά ζητώ συγνώμη από όλους που το κάναμε star το thread, αλλά πόσο να αντέξεις στις προκλήσεις (και ειδικά άσχετες με το θέμα!), κάποτε θα σπάσεις/λυγίσεις... άντεχα να ακούω τον macacaGR να λέει σε διάφορους (και σε εμένα) "get a girlfriend" και κρατιόμουνα, ε τώρα τα έβγαλα όλα στην φόρα και ησύχασα. Σιγά, λες κι είμαι γυναίκα να ντραπώ...
ΥΓ2: Κάντε ότι θέλετε οι αρμόδιοι με τα άσχετα posts, split/ban/OT, φταίμε όλοι όσοι το εκτροχιάσαμε.

----------


## gmavro

Καλημερα και καλη σαρακοστη . 

Επανερχομαι μετα απο καιρο μιας και τωρα βρηκα τον χρονο να ερθω στο σπιτι ωστε να μπορεσω να δω και καποια πραγματα σχετικα με το ασυρματο . 
Βρηκα ωραιο μερος που να μην το βαραει και τρελα ο αερας , Επισης βλεπω πεντακαθαρα απο εκεινο το σημειο την αμαρυνθο που μας ενδιαφερει και το αλιβερι . Απο βδομαδα ξεκιναω να αγορασω τον εξοπλισμο , ο οποιος θα ειναι ενα board 433ah mikrotik 2 καρτουλες οι οποιες θα ηθελα να βοηθησετε να δουμε τι θα παρουμε , για να μην εχουμε προβληματα , και μετα οι κερεες που εγω θα ελεγα να βαλω καποια grid στα 24db για τον λογο οτι ειναι δχεδον διαφανη και δεν εχει προβληματα στον αερα . Απο εκει και περα περιμενω να ακουσω αν υπαρχει καποια ενσταση στα πραγματα , ωστε να γινουν ολλα σωστα . 

Καλημερα

----------


## NetTraptor

-

----------


## socrates

Για τις αποστάσεις που έχουμε, χρησιμοποίησε πιάτα οι 24άρες grid δεν κάνουν. Επίσης για κάρτες οι κλασσικές CM9 κάνουν μεν την δουλειά αλλά αν βρεις κάρτες με καλύτερη ακόμα ευαισθησία επέλεξε αυτές. Στο μακρινότερο link που έχω στον κόμβο χρησιμοποιούμε SR5 και στις δύο πλευρές.

----------


## gmavro

> Για τις αποστάσεις που έχουμε, χρησιμοποίησε πιάτα οι 24άρες grid δεν κάνουν. Επίσης για κάρτες οι κλασσικές CM9 κάνουν μεν την δουλειά αλλά αν βρεις κάρτες με καλύτερη ακόμα ευαισθησία επέλεξε αυτές. Στο μακρινότερο link που έχω στον κόμβο χρησιμοποιούμε SR5 και στις δύο πλευρές.


Να φανταστω οτι πιατο 80-90cm δεν μας κανει ? γιατι αμα παμε σε 110 . μετα ειναι ολλα ποιο δυσκολα ... με 80-90 πιατο παντος ειναι ευκολο για εμενα στο σημειο που μπορω να το βαλω ,μην ξεχναμε οτι ειμαι και ψηλα και δεν εχω συμαχο τον αερα . Παντος για τις καρτες και ολλα τα αλλα ειναι ευκολα και μπορουν να γινουν αμεσα.

----------


## socrates

Σου απάντησα και στο pm που μου έστειλες.

----------

